# 318 chrysler Industrial



## dkmclean

I'm looking for info (HP, comp ratio) on a 318 Industrial engine. It was in a combine,tag # is LH318-876, serial# is E-266751. Any one know of a web site with this info?


----------



## Trakternut

Ohhhhhhhhh...........What brand of combine? Maybe their site can help?? Or....if you've got a dealership nearby that sold that breed of combine, they might be able to help you via their service dept.


----------



## dkmclean

I'm not sure what brand of combine it came out of, maybe a White or Cockshut. My quess is it's a pre 1975 ? No dealers in my part of the woods.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I do not think it had more than about a 8 or 8 1/2 to 1 ratio . Any Dodge mechanic worth his salt should be able to tell you . It would have had more toque than a standard 318 say  maybe a different Cam set up ,but I'm willing to bet horsepower would have been in the 150 to 175 HP range Max.

    Either way , They were one hella motor !!!  Watch the cross over on the intake manifold  as they had a habit of clogging up .


----------



## dkmclean

Thnk's Al
I may throw a higher lift cam kit in it to get a few extra ponies.
I see the Tuckers used an LH 318 in some models. Anyone know what H.P they had.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

8.5 to 1 gross hp is 187hp@4000rpm Bore 3.91 , stroke 3.31 compression 120-160, oil pressure @ 500rpm idle (Min) 15psi

Brad


----------



## dkmclean

Thnks Brad.
Thats what I was lookin for,I've found specs for automotive 318's but there way off the Industrial specs.
Just one more question, in 1972 ,the automotive 318 was dropped from 230hp to 150hp.do you know if they dropped hp in the industrial 318 as well. I have the option of useing an older (still don't know what year it is) engine. The # on the older one is LH318-669.

Darrell


----------



## BigAl RIP

More than likely ,this HP loss was a result  of a Cam change and had more to do With meeting Smog Requirements than anything else . The smog equipment the 318 had on it was increased about this time .Smog Crap running everywhere .  I am sure that Chysler basically just detuned the old 318 to meet to smog laws back then . Since the Industrial version was not used in OTR ("Over the Road")  applications and was not under existing smog laws ,I betting they left it alone .


----------



## tracknut

in the 70s they went from gross hp to net hp car insurence was cheeper with less hp


----------



## Briarpatch

I have the maintenance manual for the chrysler industrial engines including the 318. It came with the 1976 Tucker that I have and it has come in handy for looking up and repairing the 318. It covers 225, 318, 360, 361, 413 400, & 440 engines, NPG transmissions, clutches, etc..  Depending if you have the 318-1 or the 318-2. Compression ratio for 318-1 is 8.5 1 and the 318-2 is 7.8 to 1. Please let me know if you need additiona information.

Briarpatch


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

dkmclean said:


> Thnks Brad.
> Thats what I was lookin for,I've found specs for automotive 318's but there way off the Industrial specs.
> Just one more question, in 1972 ,the automotive 318 was dropped from 230hp to 150hp.do you know if they dropped hp in the industrial 318 as well. I have the option of useing an older (still don't know what year it is) engine. The # on the older one is LH318-669.
> 
> Darrell





These specs are for the LH-318 there was a Lt-318 which had a different compression ratio 8 to 1  and a gross hp of 180  firing orders are 18436572
left bank from flywheel end of engine  1357 right bank 2468
silent timing chain on the LH-318 and roller chain on the LT-318

Hope  all this helps

Brad


----------



## dkmclean

Great Info Guys.
Thanks.
Darrell


----------



## fogtender

dkmclean said:


> I'm looking for info (HP, comp ratio) on a 318 Industrial engine. It was in a combine,tag # is LH318-876, serial# is E-266751. Any one know of a web site with this info?


 
Just as a side note, if I recall correctly, some of the older 318 Chrysler Industrial engines were different from the automotive ones in that the crankshaft sits about 3/4 of an inch lower than the car versions.

Ran into that issue in an old Lion Rough Terrain Forklift when we tried to replace the engine with an automotive version 318...  

If you are replacing or rebuilding the same, then nevermind....


----------



## atchisvw

Any idea where I could find a copy of the "Chrysler Idustrial 318" manual?  I am currently restoring a 1964 Tucker 440 and looking for info on the flathead 6.  thanks!


----------



## fogtender

atchisvw said:


> Any idea where I could find a copy of the "Chrysler Idustrial 318" manual? I am currently restoring a 1964 Tucker 440 and looking for info on the flathead 6. thanks!


 
The 318 is a V-8. If you have a six cylinder flathead, you more than likely have the 230 CI engine since it was made in the sixties.

The flathead six blocks were made of a crome molly and when you rebuild it, the rings will be worn out verses the cylinders with ridge ring marks.

Anyway, here is some engine books in models that may have the specs you need ro a rebuild.

http://www.ytmag.com/store/manuals/engman1.htm

https://www.thefind.com/cars/info-plymouth-engines-6-cylinder

http://www.vintagepowerwagons.com/v...e-and-parts-manual/detailed-product-flyer.htm

http://www.allpar.com/mopar/flat.htmlhttp://www.militaryspecialtiesinc.com/web/Books/WillysManuals/WillysManualsPg1.htm


----------



## dkmclean

The flat head Chrysler Industrial can be identified by the # stamped on the front right side of the engine, It should be stamped 230-IND or 251-IND or 265-IND. The number is the displacement.


----------



## 1980-1544

Briarpatch said:


> I have the maintenance manual for the chrysler industrial engines including the 318. It came with the 1976 Tucker that I have and it has come in handy for looking up and repairing the 318. It covers 225, 318, 360, 361, 413 400, & 440 engines, NPG transmissions, clutches, etc..  Depending if you have the 318-1 or the 318-2. Compression ratio for 318-1 is 8.5 1 and the 318-2 is 7.8 to 1. Please let me know if you need additiona information.
> 
> Briarpatch


I have a 1980 Tucker with a 318 industrial engine and in the process of rebuilding it, could you possibly send the info you may have from the 318 section


----------



## Cidertom

1980-1544 said:


> I have a 1980 Tucker with a 318 industrial engine and in the process of rebuilding it, could you possibly send the info you may have from the 318 section


you would do well to start a new thread.   Briarpatch hasn't posted in a while.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

1980-1544 said:


> I have a 1980 Tucker with a 318 industrial engine and in the process of rebuilding it, could you possibly send the info you may have from the 318 section





Cidertom said:


> you would do well to start a new thread.   Briarpatch hasn't posted in a while.


I believe I have the same manual. 





However, my manual is in Northern Utah, and I'm in Southern Utah. I expect to head back north next Monday or so. Is there any specific information you're looking for?


----------



## 1980-1544

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> I believe I have the same manual.
> 
> 
> 
> However, my manual is in Northern Utah, and I'm in Southern Utah. I expect to head back north next Monday or so. Is there any specific information you're looking for?



thank you for chiming in.  I am most interested in the complete 318 section for my files.  I will be happy to pay for a copy of that section.  i live in Rock Springs, WY and can bring you the printing fee if you tell me that you could get me a  copy


----------



## HankScorpio

I will take a look tonight.  I have a 1984 Tucker 1544 and it came with all the manuals and specs.  If I remember correctly the 318 info is a big thick book, not just a couple pages of specs.  I am over in Laramie if you ever come this way.


----------



## Cidertom

There is a couple of 318 industrial Chrysler manuals on ebay.  might be cheaper than copying . ymmv


----------



## 1980-1544

HankScorpio said:


> I will take a look tonight.  I have a 1984 Tucker 1544 and it came with all the manuals and specs.  If I remember correctly the 318 info is a big thick book, not just a couple pages of specs.  I am over in Laramie if you ever come this way.


My grandson is going to college this year in Laramie, even though it is online they have an apartment they are paying for.  So instead of doing online here they stay up there.  He says his last final is Dec 11.  Would it be possible for him to bring your manual home and then I could copy what I think is necessary and send it back with him for next semester. 

Thank you


----------



## snowcatt




----------



## snowcatt

I put a 318 out of a white combine in my bombardier 
there tough motors but you have to change the intake the combine Carb doesn’t Have an Auxiliary pump i used a chev carb


----------



## HankScorpio

1980-1544 said:


> My grandson is going to college this year in Laramie, even though it is online they have an apartment they are paying for.  So instead of doing online here they stay up there.  He says his last final is Dec 11.  Would it be possible for him to bring your manual home and then I could copy what I think is necessary and send it back with him for next semester.
> 
> Thank you


I would be happy to copy the pages you need but I really don't want to send my manual away.  It contains all the build info specific to my machine.  I am sure you would fully intend to get it back to me but life has a funny way of altering even the best of intentions.


----------



## snowcatt




----------

